# TCP/IP just died. Please Help

## alfotis

Hi,

I was emerging the new KDE yesterday and when I checked out the download process I realized that it was not going forward. I tried to ping some hosts or open some sites, but nothing worked. 

My machine is dual-boot, so I booted windows to see if my ISP had a problem. I went online and everything worked just fine!

ifconfig results with 2 ips and a ppp0 profile, kmyfirewall and squid are shut down, but nothing works!

Can you please help me?

----------

## unstable_geek

Please post the following data:

ifconfig

route

cat /etc/resolv.conf

are you on dialup? (I assume so since you mention ppp)

----------

## alfotis

[root @ localhost ~] # ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2788 (2.7 Kb)  TX bytes:2788 (2.7 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:195.251.167.151  P-t-P:195.251.167.253  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7 errors:11 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:15 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:322 (322.0 b)  TX bytes:790 (790.0 b)

[root @ localhost ~] # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

195.251.167.253 *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

loopback        alfadata        255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         195.251.167.253 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

[root @ localhost ~] # cat /etc/resolv.conf

#nameserver 192.168.61.2

nameserver 62.169.194.17

search localdomain

nameserver 195.251.160.5        #kppp temp entry

nameserver 195.251.128.5        #kppp temp entry

----------

## unstable_geek

 *Quote:*   

> [root @ localhost ~] # cat /etc/resolv.conf 
> 
> #nameserver 192.168.61.2 
> 
> nameserver 62.169.194.17 
> ...

 

this looks a little funny.  try deleting everything except the last 2 lines. (Make a backup first)

Can you try this:

```
ping 195.251.128.5
```

if that works, then your internet connection is working, but your name resolution is broked.  Cleaning up the resolv.conf file (which controls how you do name resolution) may help.

----------

## alfotis

Didn't work.  I tried to ping but I got no reply...

What could have been wrong?

----------

## unstable_geek

try to ping your default gateway.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [root @ localhost ~] # route 
> 
> Kernel IP routing table 
> ...

 

the "default" entry is your default gateway.  make sure to use your current one, not this one, as it may change.

----------

## alfotis

I did but I got no reply from me. Then I called a friend and told him to ping my IP but he got no reply as well. 

I traced some hosts but when it tries to reach the IP that is the next after mine, it times out.

----------

## menace

i really do not understand WHY this is happening but a friend had a similiar (if not the same) problem.

He would get on-line normally , then after a while for no obvious reason the ppp connection would stop working (not terminate. Just stop Receiving/transmitting)

The problem seems to have been in the default Gentoo kernel (some patch combined with hardware peculiarity maybe?) . A vanilla kernel solved this.

----------

